# Street Legal:Redline



## dazed and confused

In the ps2 version I have a pimped out 350z. To bad they only have ricers and other crappy american cars in the game. I still have not forgiven them for not putting bimmers in...







At any rate, sweet car.


----------



## ramos712

The game isn't NFS-U its Street Legal Redline. Don't want to get you confused. Check it out very fun.


----------



## 6600Gt1047

i cant stand that game lol i like NFS- U 2 and Most wanted is going to be gREAT


----------



## ramos712

they were alright but they weren't realistic.. for example on nfsu2 when you got a stage 3 upgrade all cars sounded the same. There was no damage in that game either. also they made probably one of the slowest car in the game the fastest (rx8) a supra can handle way more horsepower same with skyline.

lol i'm on a computer forum talking about my fasination with cars


----------



## claymanhb

That had to be the worst racing game of all time...LOL


----------



## ramos712

which game?? nfsu? or this one.. this one nobody likes it until you get the mods for it. Lot better then.


----------



## xypex982

I played the first one and it was REALLY glitchy and it woulden't play at good fps. I played the second one and it seems cool, but I need a steering wheel and a better comp. BTW is that a camero?


----------



## ramos712

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xypex982*

I played the first one and it was REALLY glitchy and it woulden't play at good fps. I played the second one and it seems cool, but I need a steering wheel and a better comp. BTW is that a camero?



yep you can download it at those sites that i posted


----------



## xypex982

Dang 7.9! Thats CRAZY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Sorry for bringing this thread back, but i need some quick help if someone is out there to help me.

I had SLRR for a while, just got around to playing it on my new card that i bought early this year: *ATI radeon 700064MBPCI*. Yea i know its old, but i wanted to know what are the correct system requirements for this game?

And should i change some of the settings on my card to get this game running good or am i out of luck and just need to buy a better card?

Also what about the patches, before i downloaded 2 of them which was:

Retail v2.0.0 -> v2.2.1 patch & Retail v2.1.8 -> v2.2.1 patch, my version was 2.03 build 416, and after installing both patches, my version is still 2.03 but build 460. The game runs poor tho, so either i need to download the right patches or the previous ones or just buy a new card for the final time lol?


----------



## simon741

hey please list the sites on where to get the mods at i googled it and i couldnt find anything. im gonna buy this game but i need to see the mods first


----------



## Nova505

Hey I just made an account just so I can post this here







. I saw those pictures and I saw all those mods you had like the engine. How the heck did you get those I've been on google looking for mods on this game for ages now.


----------



## hunter2.2

Redline is a good game but they released some many patchs it just got stupid and none of them seemed to work


----------



## pinKYZ

maybe some1 knows any sites with this game mods? my car


----------



## Christy

www.ger-tech.net

This is a site I had put together for Ger-tech mod team after BuildersEdge, We are in close relations to the game developers.
-Christy


----------



## hsrzse

The top SLRR site is www.gom-team.com and there you will find all the mods you could ever dream about. There is also an official patch, version 2.3.0, which was designed by the members of GOM. Also visit http://eccteam.ec.funpic.de/index.php for even more mods and fun. Please take the time to register at both sites and be an active member of the community. Registration is required to download as well as 1 non-spam post.


----------



## cool99

how did you do that


----------



## cool99

pinKYZ how did you get your car to run on desil


----------



## cool99

ramos712 where did you get your patch or how did you get that car


----------



## sticky124

im having a problem with my game its not letting me use my keyboard can any1 help


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sticky124*


im having a problem with my game its not letting me use my keyboard can any1 help


Wow i own both versions, i may need to install one of them again, never did test them out on windowsXP with my 2400 yet.










Anyways, uninstall the game, delete the dir, do a fresh install and download all the patches in order:
http://www.fileplanet.com/96351/0/0/0/1/section/Patches

It should work then, if not, try using a different joypad.


----------



## sticky124

im havin problems play the 3.20 le it keeps comin up with this
Unregistrable node: parts\\engines\\Baiern_Emer.rpk:00000052 (invalid parent parts.rpk:0000AA5C)
can u help me plz


----------



## sticky124

im havin problems play the 2.30 le it keeps comin up with this 
Unregistrable node: parts\\engines\\Baiern_Emer.rpk:00000052 (invalid parent parts.rpk:0000AA5C)
can u help me plz


----------

